# Baking Soda Test = No Fizz



## summerbabe

Morning all, 

Did the baking soda test twice, once in morning and once in afternoon. 

Not a sign of any fizz, bubbles or anything - very very still. 

So, this means girl right? 

Just wondered if any of you that already know the sex took this test and got no fizz, but then found out you were expecting a boy? 

I originally had gut feeling I'm having a boy, but have now fully convinced myself that I'm having a girl.


----------



## lizzies29

Didnt want t read and run hun but what is the baking soda test?


----------



## BattyNora

There are some odd "old wives" talkes out there! And they call my generation weird!


----------



## YorkieMom

lizzies29 said:


> Didnt want t read and run hun but what is the baking soda test?

FYI: Baking Soda = Bicarbonate of Soda in the UK


----------



## summerbabe

Hi Guys, 

Sorry I should have explained. 

Apparently, you put a teaspoon of Bicarb of Soda / Baking Soda in a cup, cover it over with pee. (Nice!). 

If it fizzes, its a boy 

If it stays still, its a girl 

Something todo with acid / alkaline in urine depending on gender, mixing with soda.


----------



## YorkieMom

OK, I'll try this when I get home and let you know if it works LOL!


----------



## summerbabe

YorkieMom said:


> OK, I'll try this when I get home and let you know if it works LOL!

Will be interesting as you know what your having. 

Apparently tho it has to be Bicarb of Soda / Baking Soda and NOT Baking Powder.


----------



## kaz87

I might try this too x


----------



## eandc123

This has intrigued me. Let me know if it works :) Especially the people who already know the sex.
Summerbabe you'll have pregnant ladies peeing onto spoons of bi-carb all over the world! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: well since I'm at home I decided to try it out for you :haha: I have a girly in there and it sort of stayed still. Hard to judge because the stuff obviously dissolves but it wasn't exactly a fizzing action. Anyhow :haha: have fun x


----------



## YoungMummy08

im gonna test now & see if its right xx


----------



## Ouverture

Oh I have to try this, lol! I've never heard of it before!


----------



## ale

i just did mine and nothing.... will let u know monday if its a girl :)


----------



## summerbabe

Yay, the more testing the merrier. 

Can you please report back your findings including whether you already know the sex or not. 

Mine had no fizz at all, even when I stirred it a little. = Girl. Dont know confirmed sex yet.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'll have a shot, I know I'm having a boy :D


----------



## Claudia83

For those of you that gave it a shot and already know the sex of the baby, what was the outcome?


----------



## tashak88

okay, so I just tried it, and mine fizzed....I'm having a boy.. :) 

Ive never heard of this, so when I seen this thread, I went and borrowed some baking soda from my neighbor...:dohh: 

LOL


----------



## jessshakespea

YorkieMom said:


> lizzies29 said:
> 
> 
> Didnt want t read and run hun but what is the baking soda test?
> 
> FYI: Baking Soda = Bicarbonate of Soda in the UKClick to expand...

OO, I have both in my cupboard!?!?


----------



## summerbabe

tashak88 said:


> okay, so I just tried it, and mine fizzed....I'm having a boy.. :)
> 
> Ive never heard of this, so when I seen this thread, I went and borrowed some baking soda from my neighbor...:dohh:
> 
> LOL

So it was right for you ! 


.....You didnt borrow a cup as well did you ...


----------



## tashak88

summerbabe said:


> tashak88 said:
> 
> 
> okay, so I just tried it, and mine fizzed....I'm having a boy.. :)
> 
> Ive never heard of this, so when I seen this thread, I went and borrowed some baking soda from my neighbor...:dohh:
> 
> LOL
> 
> So it was right for you !
> 
> 
> .....You didnt borrow a cup as well did you ...Click to expand...

HAHA...Nope, I used my own....how awkward would that be? LOL


----------



## summerbabe

jessshakespea said:


> YorkieMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizzies29 said:
> 
> 
> Didnt want t read and run hun but what is the baking soda test?
> 
> FYI: Baking Soda = Bicarbonate of Soda in the UKClick to expand...
> 
> OO, I have both in my cupboard!?!?Click to expand...

Think both should be fine, as long as its not Baking POWDER


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I did this was when I was pregnant lol and it was wrong!

Its just one of those things that will either work or wont LOL so if you get me, non-scientific and no back up evidence.

Good luck :D


----------



## summerbabe

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I did this was when I was pregnant lol and it was wrong!
> 
> Its just one of those things that will either work or wont LOL so if you get me, non-scientific and no back up evidence.
> 
> Good luck :D

I agree that this could simply be an old wives tale, however, I think there is some science behind it. 

Depending on whether youre having a girl or boy, will either produce more acid or alkaline in your urine.  This combined with the baking soda is what determines whether there is the fizzing action or not. 

I read this on another site where they had a poll going for people that did the test and already knew the sex and results were 70% correct. 

Interesting none the less


----------



## Susie0924

How interesting! I don't know the sex, but I gave this a try. It sort of fizzed, but only momentarily. Really more dissolving than anything...??? 

I find out on the 2nd! :)


----------



## Brieanna

I am going to try this! I don't know what I am having, but the cabbage pee test said I was having a girl, so we'll see if this one says that as well! :)


----------



## butterfly25

So I tried the test since I know I am having a BOY! 

It only made a little white swirling pattern as i stirred, but no fizzing.


----------



## Kittifer

I just did it hehe. It didn't fizz, it was frothy/creamy on top, like a latte, but no fizz.

I'm having a boy.

Surely though, it'd all depend on what you'd had to drink?


----------



## Mark&Annie

No fizz here! Was just kinda gross! :lol:


----------



## YorkieMom

Yup, I tried it too. No fizz and I'm 100% having a boy.


----------



## lilwelsh1

i tried it. I wont know what im having til tuesday.

The result was it frothed right up, think i used too big a spoon cuz it nearly spilled over the sides- gross!! Hahahahaha it also made a loud fizzing sound so its saying boy 

xxx


----------



## magicbubble

i found this test on a website the other day - was going to post it on here but didnt :) i wonder if it works. i will give it a go for fun :)


----------



## jessie_m

Did mine and it had a few like air bubble things, but no fizz. I'm 99.99% sure I'm having a boy though. I guess we'll see!


----------



## heystarface

OOOH! This is very intriguing! I have never heard of this trick before! I already know I'm having a boy, but I'm curious now! Maybe I'll try it when no one is looking, I would feel silly, LOL! FUN!


----------



## J_Odhran

I'd never heard of this one, if I had of I woulda done it:lol:


----------



## summerbabe

jessie_m said:


> Did mine and it had a few like air bubble things, but no fizz. I'm 99.99% sure I'm having a boy though. I guess we'll see!

Is that a gut instinct that you think youre having a boy?


----------



## CLH_X3

Well I just did this and NO fizz at all! 

I done it 2 ways 

1 cup I had bicarb already in and peed In it, nothing. 
I also then in the other cup peed in it first then added bicarb and nothing again at all.. 

So girl I guess for me! I done the cabbage test and tht said boy tho ... 
I also dnt no the sex, baby had legs crossed at 20 week scan 1 and 2 :(


----------



## CLH_X3

Well I just did this and NO fizz at all! 

I done it 2 ways 

1 cup I had bicarb already in and peed In it, nothing. 
I also then in the other cup peed in it first then added bicarb and nothing again at all.. 

So girl I guess for me! I done the cabbage test and tht said boy tho ... 
I also dnt no the sex, baby had legs crossed at 20 week scan 1 and 2 :(


----------



## CLH_X3

Anyone else done this ?


----------



## sarbear2

I've never heard of this before, but just tried it and no fizz at all! I don't know what I am having yet, but apparently it's a girl!! :)


----------



## catgirl

i'm going to try it





Pregnancy makes you do gross things! lmao!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

No it doesn't work lol, all these 'tests' are a load of rubbish. 

The only way to find the gender is by either scan or when the baby is actually born.


----------



## butterfly80

ohhh I am intrigued, I have sent hubbie to Tesco to buy some :thumbup: xx


----------



## butterfly80

no fizzing for me :happydance: xx


----------



## summerbabe

Yazz_n_bump said:


> No it doesn't work lol, all these 'tests' are a load of rubbish.
> 
> The only way to find the gender is by either scan or when the baby is actually born.

I know this seems to be the case, but us impatient ladies are willing to give almost anything a try ! 

Roll on 29th March for me. Hope baby co-operates x


----------



## Sillysezza

i was impatient and tried this two days ago, got no fizzing which would've mean girl. Also done every one of these tricks and they all sed girl, but went for a gender scan this afternoon & i am most definitely havin a baby boy.

Dont get your hopes up on these girlies coz they reali dnt work, and if they do happen 2 agree wiv what you've been told, its just a pure fluke, nothin more. Sorry to disapoint.


----------



## ale

mine worked!!! im having a little girl


----------



## paulies girl

I think Im gonna try this, im convinces its a boy xx will let you know 20 week scan is 25th march


----------



## Julymom2be

So I have wanted to try this and surely enough it only foamed and not fizzed, so I believe that means a girl. Im pretty sure I'm having a boy but OH thinks it's a girl. I guess we will find out on March 30th.


----------



## Emmalove89

I want to try this too  I dont know what I'm having yet but I will soon so I think it will be a fun experiment. Can you tell me more on the instructions on how to do this? I know you take a teaspoon of baking soda with my urine but can i put it in a cup and put the urine in? will it still work? Does it matter how much urine you use to?


----------



## ProudMommy26

It fizzed for me, and I'm having a boy. Although a couple of times I think I put too much powder in as it didn't work.


----------



## tjw

I did it with Bicarbonate of Soda AND with Baking Powder and they both fizzed = Boy.

And I AM having a boy :)


----------



## princesskiki

I just did this and got fizz!!!! An this means boy. I don't know what I'm havin my scan isn't tilll may 19th. I did cabbage test too that said boy! I did the ring test an that said boy :) so obviously I'm havin a girl! :) xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

princesskiki said:


> I just did this and got fizz!!!! An this means boy. I don't know what I'm havin my scan isn't tilll may 19th. I did cabbage test too that said boy! I did the ring test an that said boy :) so obviously I'm havin a girl! :) xx

Haha I did them all too, all was pointing to boy. But he is a boy :) Could very well be the same for you... EEK not long now till you will find out.


----------



## DarlingMe

No fizz, we are having a boy!


----------



## princesskiki

Boooooooooooo!! I keep gettin excited then people say no fizz boy :p oh well 5 weeks today we will know xx


----------



## Lashes85

I did it, it didn't fizz at all. I also did the GenderMaker Test and got a pink result. And the chinese gender chart said girl.

Im having my 4th boy!

I don't believe in any of them now. x


----------



## sarbear2

I tried this & no fizz - and I am having a girl! Also the heartbeat has always been above 150, and as bump gets bigger I seem to be carrying high! THe only one that was wrong for me was the Chinese gender chart.:thumbup:


----------



## katrina1987

I was sure how far along you needed to be but just tried it with baking powder and bicarbonate of soda and both were no fizz, but not pinning any hopes as I really want a girl but will find out so many weeks down the line and then will update you all


----------



## mummyov2

if u hear the fizz and its all froth what does that mean boy i not sure x


----------



## mothercabbage

no fizz but im team :blue: x


----------

